# Nilfisk C110 vs C120



## Ezza (Nov 15, 2007)

I ordered a C110 off amazon for £51.02 which is an excellent deal but i noticed that the C120 is up for grabs from screwfix at £99. Now my question is the C120 worth the extra £50 or should i stick with the C110?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

ive recently bought my c120 from screwfix for £89, great little machine. people on here have bought the c110 and have had no probs. both great machines, think the only differences will be bar pressure and flow rates tbh


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

only 10 bar difference - doubt you'd notice tbh


----------



## Ezza (Nov 15, 2007)

I will stick with the C110 and save £50 

I noticed that the hose is only 5 metres, i assume this is the pressure washer hose (e.g. from C110 to lance gun)? where can we get an extension from?


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

10 bar more power, higher wattage motor and a higher flow rate which is what you want. 

Physically the machine is a fair amount bigger and slightly heavier. It's taller as well which I find good because the handle never reached high enough for me to move the PW on its wheels without stooping down. With the C120 I just grab the handle and off we go on our merry cleaning way. 

It's slightly louder as well.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

yes and the standard hoses are pants tbh, you can find extension hoses on amazon,screwfix i think or go direct.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Im just off out to pick up one of these im hoping it will fit my c-110.

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...hose&fh_eds=ß&fh_refview=search&isSearch=true


----------



## Ezza (Nov 15, 2007)

OMG the extension hose if £38 :doublesho


----------



## Ezza (Nov 15, 2007)

silverblack said:


> Im just off out to pick up one of these im hoping it will fit my c-110.
> 
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...hose&fh_eds=ß&fh_refview=search&isSearch=true


Can you post here the results :thumb:


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Right good news and bad 
It fits at the power washer end ok but not tried it with water on because the hose side wont fit  This is what you get in the pack.










This photo is the problem it fits the new extension end but not the hose end one end needs to be smaller as to what size that is im not sure.Maybe 20mm so will have a hunt around for an adaptor before abandoning the idea :thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

I really dont understand why people want an extension hose. The PW comes with wheels so what's the issue?

My 110 is on a (roughly) 60 foot garden hose (tap is at back of the house). The lance hose is plenty long enough for me.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

THIS guy is good for extensions and parts.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

rushy said:


> THIS guy is good for extensions and parts.


Yeh I'll recommend him also, I got a couple of adapters from him, spot on - also only realised yesterday that he is a member on here


----------



## Scoggs (Jan 4, 2011)

That looks like a 3/4 bsp fitting...


----------



## damjohn (May 11, 2010)

*Strip the threads*



silverblack said:


> Right good news and bad
> It fits at the power washer end ok but not tried it with water on because the hose side wont fit  This is what you get in the pack.
> 
> 
> ...


Dont try using that expandit extension hose 22mm ends on or you will strip threads on the machine, in correct size fitting.
if you carn't return the hose i would be able to sort out some fitting to make it fit.
thanks


----------



## Ezza (Nov 15, 2007)

£36 for a hose is more than half of the pressure washer cost. Cheap working hose ftw


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

qwashers said:


> Dont try using that expandit extension hose 22mm ends on or you will strip threads on the machine, in correct size fitting.
> if you carn't return the hose i would be able to sort out some fitting to make it fit.
> thanks


Well i see your now banned im not surprised advertising your tat on here at treble the price of other hoses.The forum is about helping each other out not profiteering from members.Other companys on here who sell goods offer good discounts and are trusted members.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I have just bought a C120 today from screw-fix. Not tried it yet but i assume the adaptors that you get with the machine arent capable of producing foam?? Meaning you have to purchase a lance?

Elliott.


----------



## onmeheadson (Mar 11, 2011)

I recently bought a C110 and it's a great bit of kit for the money. Its more than powerful enough for jobs around the home and garden.

It's well worth buying the Auto Nozzle for it though. Its much safer for use on the car than the standard nozzles.


----------



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

silverblack said:


> Well i see your now banned im not surprised advertising your tat on here at treble the price of other hoses.The forum is about helping each other out not profiteering from members.Other companys on here who sell goods offer good discounts and are trusted members.


i had a replacment hose from this this man 13m, it was £42 delivered i think and it is top quailty, lays flat and coils up nice, if i change my washer i will just send my hose back and have another end fitted !! i went to my local hose and hydraulics place and they wanted over a £100 pounds !! if quashers is banned for a breach of advertising rules ? fair enough but not quality or price of product.


----------



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

moono16v said:


> I have just bought a C120 today from screw-fix. Not tried it yet but i assume the adaptors that you get with the machine arent capable of producing foam?? Meaning you have to purchase a lance?
> 
> Elliott.


yes you will need a proper lance to get the best results, like most of the traders on here sell.
i foam a car, do the wheels, rince, foam again, one bucket with grit guard and clean rince water, go over with a m/f noodle mit rincing regualry in bucket.


----------



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

Ezza said:


> I ordered a C110 off amazon for £51.02 which is an excellent deal but i noticed that the C120 is up for grabs from screwfix at £99. Now my question is the C120 worth the extra £50 or should i stick with the C110?


a nice sturdy lance with the c120 ! or buy the c110 and spend your saving on a decent hose cos the supplied plastic one will drive you mad :thumb:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

+1 to qwashers hose. Very good quality and worth it I think. The price is steep, but its by far superior to the orignal hose you get with the PW


----------



## Barnz (Jan 26, 2010)

apmaman said:


> +1 to qwashers hose. Very good quality and worth it I think. The price is steep, but its by far superior to the orignal hose you get with the PW


where do you get this hose from ?


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

centenary said:


> I really dont understand why people want an extension hose. The PW comes with wheels so what's the issue?


So you can keep the PW in the Garage mounted on the wall bud.


Barnz said:


> where do you get this hose from ?


HERE mate.


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Barnz said:


> where do you get this hose from ?


Ebay, link on one of the previous pages in the thread


----------



## GrahamW (Jun 19, 2009)

Had C120, but left in shed over winter, cold weather and pressure washers dont mix. Now I have C110 and very happy. C120 slight more power and better storage on machine. C110 smaller but can use snow foam lance and do all the jobs I did with the C120.

As other said get the c110 and save the £50.

Slightly off topic, can anybody recommend a adapter to join my 5m C110 hose and 6m C120 hose. So I dont need to move the machine about a tangle up a the hose and power cable. Thanks


----------

